# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Vaginale schimmelinfectie - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Vaginale schimmelinfectie*

*Algemeen*
De meeste vrouwen krijgen tijdens de vruchtbare jaren wel eens last van een vaginale schimmelinfectie (een vorm van candidiasis). Meestal ga je naar de huisarts omdat je last hebt van jeuk in en rond de vagina en/of ongewone vaginale afscheiding. Een vaginale schimmelinfectie wordt veroorzaakt door de gist Candida albicans. 

Candida albicans is de naam van een gist (in de volksmond ook wel schimmel genoemd, vandaar de benaming 'schimmelinfectie') die op allerlei plaatsen in het lichaam aangetroffen kan worden: op de huid, in de mond, de darmen en de vagina. Onder normale omstandigheden veroorzaakt dit organisme geen infectie. 

Onder bepaalde omstandigheden, bijvoorbeeld als door ziekte de weerstand vermindert, kan de gist zodanig uitgroeien dat er gesproken kan worden van een infectie. 

Dit kan ook het geval zijn in de vagina. Bijvoorbeeld na een antibioticumkuur of als er kleine beschadigingen van het slijmvlies opgetreden zijn tijdens seksuele activiteit, kan een vaginale schimmelinfectie optreden. 

De infectie kan een aantal vervelende verschijnselen geven, maar is in principe niet gevaarlijk. De schimmel groeit namelijk niet door naar de baarmoedermond of de eierstokken. Candida albicans blijft in de vagina, op de schaamlippen en op het gebied tussen de anus en de vagina. 

Ongeveer 75% van de vrouwen heeft wel eens last (gehad) van een vaginale schimmelinfectie. Mannen kunnen overigens ook last hebben van een candida-infectie. Meestal verdwijnen de klachten vanzelf. Wanneer de schimmel steeds terugkeert en rond vagina en schaamlippen problemen veroorzaakt, wordt dit een chronische candidiasis genoemd. 

Veel vrouwen generen zich een beetje voor een vaginale schimmelinfectie. Dat is logisch, want het speelt zich af op een plaats in je lichaam die (buiten jezelf en je eventuele partner) verder niemand iets aangaat. Dat is mogelijk een reden waarom je maar weinig over deze - op zichzelf niet ernstige infectie - hoort. 

*Oorzaken* 
-Het veelvuldig spoelen en/of inwendig wassen van de vagina. 
Door veelvuldig wassen kunnen de bacterien die nodig zijn voor de balans in de vagina verdwijnen. Vooral wassen met zeep wordt afgeraden. 

-Zwangerschap 

-Oestrogeenhormoon (anticonceptie, 'de pil') 

-Het spiraaltje (anticonceptie) 

-(Vergeten) tampons 

-Diabetes (suikerziekte) 

-Het slikken van bijnierschorshormoon 
Het gaat hier om ontstekingsremmende medicijnen, bijvoorbeeld het middel prednison. 

-Een antibioticumkuur 

-Aandoeningen die de weerstand verminderen

*Verschijnselen* 
Er is dus een hele reeks van mogelijke oorzaken voor een vaginale schimmelinfectie. Wat gebeurt er nu precies als de gist Candida albicans zich in de vagina gaat ontwikkelen? 

Wanneer de Candida albicans de vagina binnendringt, ontstaat een ontstekingsreactie in de vaginawand en/of op de schaamlippen. Hierdoor ontstaan een aantal verschijnselen die typerend zijn voor een ontsteking: 

-een rode huid en schedewand 
-rode en gezwollen schaamlippen 
-jeuk en een branderige pijn in de vagina en aan de schaamlippen 
-pijn bij het vrijen en pijn bij het plassen 
-meer afscheiding dan gewoonlijk
Bij een vaginale schimmelinfectie is de afscheiding meestal wit, wat korrelig en over het algemeen geurloos. De afscheiding (die wat lijkt op kwark) zit vaak in plekjes vastgeplakt aan de vaginawand, die daaronder rood en geïrriteerd is. Er zijn niet altijd duidelijke klachten, de aandoening kan ook zonder verschijnselen verlopen. Vergelijkbare symptomen kunnen overigens ook optreden bij andere aandoeningen. (bijv bij witte vloed) 

Bij klachten die duiden op een vaginale schimmelinfectie zal de huisarts een inwendig onderzoek doen. De arts brengt een speculum ('eendebek') in de schede en bekijkt de vaginawand. Roodheid van de vaginawand en de aanwezigheid van (korrelige) afscheiding wijzen op een candida-infectie. 

Er zal een kleine hoeveelheid afscheiding uit de vagina worden gehaald voor verder onderzoek. De gist Candida albicans is goed herkenbaar onder de microscoop, zodat de diagnose met grote zekerheid kan worden gesteld. 

*!!!Overmatige verzorging van de vagina kan het bacteriële evenwicht verstoren. Hierdoor wordt de kans op vaginale infecties groter.* 

*Leefregels* 
Zoals gezegd heeft ongeveer driekwart van de vrouwen wel eens te maken gehad met dit probleem. Met bepaalde leefregels is het mogelijk om de kans op een (nieuwe) infectie te verminderen. 

-Gebruik liever geen zeep bij het wassen van de vagina. 
-Gebruik bij het wassen van de vagina lauw water, en eventueel speciale (zure) zeep. 
-Bij gebruik van tampons: regelmatig wisselen en alleen gebruiken als je ongesteld bent 
-Na de ontlasting de billen afvegen 'van voren naar achteren'. 
-In een te droge vagina kunnen kleine wondjes ontstaan; gebruik bij geslachtsgemeenschap eventueel een glijmiddel. 
-Gebruik een condoom bij het vrijen om infectie van of door je partner te voorkomen (ook mannen kunnen geï¿½nfecteerd zijn met de gist). 
-Draag katoenen ondergoed en zorg voor goede 'ventilatie' (de kleding moet niet te strak zitten). 
-Gebruik maandverband in plaats van tampons 
-Ga na of het wasmiddel waarmee je ondergoed wast geen irriterende werking heeft. 
-Gebruik zo min mogelijk suiker.

Naast Candida albicans zijn er natuurlijk ook andere schimmels, bacteriï¿½n en virussen die infecties kunnen veroorzaken. Een aantal hiervan vallen onder de geslachtsziekten, ook wel SOA's genoemd (Seksueel Overdraagbare Aandoeningen). Meestal is het noodzakelijk dat ook de partner wordt behandeld voor een SOA. 


Goedgekeurd door: B. van den Berg, arts 
(bron: Gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------

